#juju 2011-12-26
<trevorj> Just got started with juju and orchestra in a dev environment. Really, really cool stuff! Thanks for your hard work!
<trevorj> Amazing the possibilities that this will morph into.
<shafiqissani> Is there a way to mention repository location in environments.yaml file ? ... instead of explicitly mentioning the repository path every-time some charms needs to be deployed.
<marcoceppi> shafiqissani: I don't believe so
<SpamapS> marcoceppi: correct, https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju/+bug/906008
<_mup_> Bug #906008: way to set default charm repository <juju:Confirmed> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/906008 >
#juju 2011-12-27
<ptaylor> Question .. i've ran charm getall .. and its pulled down everything. Now how would i install status using what was pulled?
<ptaylor> nvm
<ptaylor> i figured it out
<heyho> Hello, I'm trying to get juju started with orchestra but I'm receiving an ssh error (ERROR invalid ssh key).. any hints?
<heyho> and the generated key seems fine as I can "ssh -i id_rsa.pub ..." into the remote node, but juju keep telling me it's invalid
#juju 2011-12-28
<heyho> hello, I'm trying to use juju with orchestra but I get, on command "juju --verbose status", this error http://pastebin.com/wPd4vKfG  Can anyone help me?
<koolhead17> nijaba: around?
#juju 2011-12-31
 * nijaba yawns. is back to internet lands
 * marcoceppi never left
#juju 2012-01-01
<nijaba> Happy new year charmers
#juju 2013-12-23
<stub> 2013-12-23 07:51:06 INFO juju.worker.uniter context.go:255 HOOK E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<stub> I keep getting this one. Would it be safe for charm-helpers to run the repair automatically before attempting package installation?
<aquarius> god Azure is annoying.
<marcoceppi> aquarius: it can be quite slow to get an instance running. Then there's the "scheduled reboots" that happen all the time
<aquarius> marcoceppi, nah, the technical stuff for azure is fine, or at least it's been fine for me
<aquarius> it's the bureaucracy that's killing me
<marcoceppi> stub: Probably? I mean, sounds good to me, but I'm not dpkg expert
<marcoceppi> aquarius: just be aware of this: http://blogs.msdn.com/b/windows_azure_technical_support_wats_team/archive/2013/09/24/windows-azure-virtual-machine-restarted-or-shutdown-with-out-any-notification.aspx
<aquarius> yeah, I've read about that
<aquarius> for our service, I think that's reasonable; go down every couple of months for an hour or so. I can live with that :)
<marcoceppi> It took me by surprise :)
<DrCode> hi all
<DrCode> whats up
<DrCode> dose juju have support for activemq?
<marcoceppi> DrCode: yes, it does
<DrCode> hi marcoceppi
<DrCode> where can I see all juju app support list?
<marcoceppi> DrCode: https://manage.jujucharms.com/charms/precise this lists all of the charms in our official charm store
<DrCode> thankyou
<DrCode> I don't see activemq
<DrCode> btw: how can I write my own charms ?
<DrCode> for other like firewall and so?
<marcoceppi> DrCode: https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/authors-intro.html
<marcoceppi> DrCode: sorry, I confused activemq with rabbitmq
<DrCode> ok
<DrCode> thankyou
<maxcan> how is juju on openstack/rackspace?
<lazypower> Wait, is $CHARM_DIR shared between unit nodes? So if i create a $CHARM_DIR/foo - then 'foo' is automagically populated on all new nodes?
<lazypower> sorry, on new similar units of the service.
#juju 2013-12-24
<ashipika> Hello..
<ashipika> Is admin-secret mandatory for juju-gui? or is there another way to set the password?
<lazypower> ashipika: do you mean can you reset it?
<lazypower> to simple simpler, like "swordfish" or do you mean can you disable it all together?
<ashipika> anybody here that knows anything about juju-gui?
<lazypower> ashipika: Certainly, What questions do you have?
<ashipika> oh, i figured it out.. in null environment the admin-secret in the .juju/environments.yaml is disregarded
<ashipika> i had to look into .juju/environments/null.jenv to find to proper admin-secret
<ashipika> for the juju-gui password, that is
<lazypower> its in ~/.juju/environments.yaml
<ashipika> i described it here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1263900
<lazypower> did that differ from what was in the null provider?
<_mup_> Bug #1263900: Null environment disregards admin-secret in environments.yaml <juju-core:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1263900>
<lazypower> Interesting, one sec
<ashipika> ok
<lazypower> I'm going to provision some VM's and try to reproduce this
<lazypower> can you give me the output of juju -v?
<ashipika> version? 1.17.0-precise-amd64
<lazypower> thank you
<lazypower> ashipika: looks to be isolated to the 1.17 branch of juju-core. I've bootstrapped a null environment with 4 new environments.yaml and it translates 1:1 thusfar.
<lazypower> *note i'm running 1.16.5
<lazypower> Are you aware that you're on the -dev branch of juju-core?
<ashipika> yes
<ashipika> since null environment is in development
<lazypower> Ok, just making sure you didn't find a stray AU post and dive in.
<ashipika> ok.. i just wanted to confirm that was not expected behavior..
<lazypower> Indeed, that would be a bug.
<ashipika> i added a comment to the bug report stating the juju version
<lazypower> Excellent, thank you.
<marcoceppi> ashipika: it can be expected behavior
<marcoceppi> ashipika: if you bootstrap, then change the environments.yaml, the effects won't take hold until the next bootstrap.
<ashipika> marcoceppi, i understand, however i did not change the environments.yaml after bootstrap
<marcoceppi> ashipika: this could be related to this bug
<marcoceppi> ashipika: https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-core/+bug/1246343
<_mup_> Bug #1246343: destroy-environment no longer removes .jenv <charmers> <destroy-environment> <landscape> <juju-core:In Progress by axwalk> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1246343>
<ashipika> doubt it.. i bootstrapped a fresh vm
<maxcan> is there any reason that exposing haproxy in a local environment wouldn't open port 80?
#juju 2013-12-25
<xnox> How to use persistent-storage in my charm?
<xnox> can a charm request a nova volume to be added?
<xnox> (as in juju  machine instance for a service to have a nova volume mounted, not like deploy a nova-volume charm)
<marcoceppi> xnox: no. not at this time
#juju 2013-12-26
<xnox> marcoceppi: right, i see how postgresql charm does it, i'll mimick that. i need to kill instances but store results only, and later access them.
<xnox> thanx.
<lazypower> Would this be a proper application of subordinate charms?  Given the scenario of deploying Gunicorn / HAProxy, making client sites a subordinate unit that are deployed into the GUnicorn instance, to deploy their custom NGINX virtual host, and doing any app setup required like installation of PHP Modules, Ruby frameworks, etc.?
<lazypower> Mind you these client sites are small and not expected to scale anytime soon, but with it being a subordinate it would be fairly trivial to scale gunicorn, and by virtue of juju hooks, it would scale the client sites automagically with the parent unit's scale.
<rick_h__> lazypower: I think so. I believe this is how the rails charm works. You give it info to pull the source and it builds/runs the application
<rick_h__> lazypower: I'm not personally up on how/where the gunicorn charm is for this use
<lazypower> I've looked at the rails charm, and I have some questions overall about chef's role
<lazypower> Mostly about cookbooks, and if there are going to be community reviewed/maintained cookbooks. They have the potential to really aid the scale out of juju's provisioner, but bloat the review material. I am looking at this from a community maintainability and portability standpoint
<lazypower> rick_h__: and thank you for responding :)
<rick_h__> lazypower: looking at the gunicorn charm I could completely see a subordinate getting the source, which provides the wsgi file and then setting up the config on the gunicorn charm to point there to serve it out
<lazypower> I thought that would be a good way to move forward.
<lazypower> I'm thinking I'll whip up a quick charm to show this level of coordination to my boss and make our network maps obsolete with the juju-gui
#juju 2013-12-27
<mattgriffin1> marcoceppi: ping
<marcoceppi> mattgriffin: pong
<mattgriffin> hi marcoceppi. i found a bad link at https://jujucharms.com/precise/mysql-31/#bws-features (well all "Features" pages). which project should I use to file the bug?
<mattgriffin> juju-gui?
<marcoceppi> mattgriffin: yes, that's juju-gui
<mattgriffin> marcoceppi: thanks!
<rick_h_> mattgriffin: you mean the docs link on that features page?
<mattgriffin> rick_h_: aye. pad.lv/1264546
<rick_h_> mattgriffin: cool, updated #1257878 which is really what this is about
<_mup_> Bug #1257878: Revise charm feature bullets <charmworld:Fix Committed by bac> <juju-gui:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1257878>
<rick_h_> mattgriffin: thanks for the catch.
<mattgriffin> rick_h_: np
<manjiri> hello! Is there a document that describes how to make changes to a charm and try them out (without destroying anything) ?
<rick_h_> manjiri: https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/authors-charm-store.html walks through some of the teminology and has a section for submitting a fix which would be close to what you mean
<manjiri> thanks for the response. I have a local env in which I am trying make small changes to the sample charm (vanilla) as a learning exercise. E.g. what is a "peer" relation.
<rick_h_> manjiri: a peer relation is between units of a service. You can read some notes in http://blog.labix.org/2013/06/25/the-heart-of-juju
<manjiri> rick_h: this is my first time using IRC. Please pardon errors in IRC usage.
<rick_h_> manjiri: fine here :)
<manjiri> rick_h: If I make a change to metadata.yaml, what is the next step that will allow me to see what that change does? upgrade-charm?
<rick_h_> manjiri: I've always just destroyed the deployed one and redeploy with --upgrade flag to skip the cache and pick up the changes
<manjiri> rick_h: destroy-service followed by deploy --upgrade? Is there a cheatsheet that talks about this kinds of things? A juju developers jumpstart guide?
<rick_h_> manjiri: hmm, looking around at the docs and looks like this is a weak point in the iterative approach. https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/authors-charm-writing.html gets you started and walks through destroy https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/charms-destroy.html
<rick_h_> the --upgrade on the next deploy is a thing I picked up because of hitting the local cache issue
<manjiri> rick_h: thanks for the information. i wanted to make sure that I am not wasting time with try-this-try-that when I could have been referring to a doc. Trial-n-error is not a bad way to learn something. Just slower, at times. Thanks for your help.
<rick_h_> manjiri: np, it's a little slow around here due to the holidays, but be patient and we're happy to help with things
#juju 2013-12-29
<jaywink> hi everyone. Just experimenting with bootstrapping to a new public openstack cloud beta by cloudvps. Specifying "tenant-name" in environments.yaml or as env param does not seem to have any effect. When running bootstrap --debug I can see it using "tenant-name: swift" always. Result is "401 Not Authorized: Invalid tenant" ... Using juju 1.17.0, sounds like a bug maybe?
<jaywink> ah never mind, deleting .juju/environments/cloudvps.jenv helped for that part..
<jaywink> so now I'm stuck at: "ERROR juju.cmd supercommand.go:294 cannot start bootstrap instance: index file has no data for cloud {NL https://identity.stack.cloudvps.com/v2.0} not found" ... how do I generate the required simplestreams index data for the non-supported cloud?
<jaywink> ok found how to generate the metadata but now just have to find out how to get the correct image id from cloudvps :)
#juju 2014-12-22
<HorzA> I have installed cassandra on precise, how do i open it? have tried the ip
#juju 2014-12-23
<thebozz> Hey guys, we're doing an Ubuntu Cloud (MAAS + juju + Openstack) deployment in our cluster, and I need to know some stuff about how it works.
<thebozz> Namely: will we be able to deploy Openstack software in whatever node we deploy juju to?
<thebozz> Let's change the question: how does node provision in juju+MAAS work?
<jose> thebozz: still around?
<thebozz> Yeah.
<jose> thebozz: here for your juju+maas question
<jose> so, when you have a maas cluster, your machines will be ready for provisioning
<thebozz> :D! Alright! What we need to know is how will Juju affect further deployment of programs when used with MAAS.
<jose> as the machines are available, you do 'juju deploy servicename' and it will randomly choose one of the machines in the MAAS cluster in order to deploy that
<jose> that service*
<thebozz> For example, we do a `juju bootstrap` and deploy Juju to a node in our cluster. Will we be able to use that node to install other stuff?
<jose> thebozz: of course you can.
<jose> so, when you check your juju status, that will be machine 0
<thebozz> jose: cool, that's all we needed to know. Thanks!
<jose> let's do an example
<jose> np :)
<jose> juju deploy wordpress --to 0
<jose> if you don't specify the --to, then it will get a new machine
<thebozz> BTW, can you bootstrap to a specific node?
<thebozz> If I'm not wrong, `juju bootstrap` starts one MAAS node as the juju master, right?
<jose> thebozz: correct, one of the nodes will be provisioned to serve as the bootstrap node
<thebozz> jose: then, can you choose which node to use in the bootstrap process?
<jose> thebozz: not entirely sure, but you can probably work it out with tags
<thebozz> Alright, I'll check out those details by hand. Thanks for your help!
<jose> https://maas.ubuntu.com/docs/tags.html
<jose> np, just highlight me if you need a hand, I'll be around all day
<X-Rob> jose: since you're offering openstack help. How do I trigger 'rebalance rings'?
<thebozz> Help! We've got a node that kernel panic'd during deployment. We tried to destroy the machine... its life status changed to "dying" but didn't advance at all. We restarted the node, recomissioned it in MAAS... but it just doesn't change. How do we fix it?
#juju 2014-12-24
<jose> thebozz: try with juju destroy-machine # --force
<jose> X-Rob: not an openstack expert here, just a charmer :)
<thebozz> I have a relation between two services that I just can't destroy... it keeps appearing in juju status and I can't create it again, it complains the relationship already exists.
<thebozz> Is there any way to force its destruction?
#juju 2014-12-26
<nicopace> Hi guys. Don't know if anyone is online right now. I just wanted to present myself. I'm Nicolás Pace, and i'll be adding some tests to some of your charms. So, i'll be knocking at your repos with merge requests soon! :)
#juju 2014-12-27
<alekos_> Hi Guys. Hope you all had a good holiday. I am getting some interesting behavior from Juju when trying to bootstrap a MAAS node, hopefully someone here can help out.
<alekos_> machine-0: 2014-12-27 20:36:10 ERROR juju.worker runner.go:218 exited "environ-provisioner": failed to process updated machines: broker failed to stop instances: gomaasapi: got error back from server: 503 SERVICE UNAVAILABLE (Unable to change power state to 'off' for node network: another action is already in progress for that node.) machine-0: 2014-12-27 20:36:12 ERROR juju.worker runner.go:218 exited "firewaller": machine 1 is not p
<alekos_> while that message appears in the juju debug-log output, maas shows nodes deploying, then releasing a few seconds later
#juju 2014-12-28
<d4rkn3t> hello everyone, I need support to deploy openstack-dashboard with juju using LXC, I followed the guide of Marco Ceppi(http://marcoceppi.com/2014/06/deploying-openstack-with-just-two-machines/) but during the deploy the charm rests in pending and after some minutes juju status gives me that (in 1/lxc/5)) http://paste.ubuntu.com/9636578/
<d4rkn3t> someone may help me? thanks
<d4rkn3t> I've also open a question on ask ubuntu http://askubuntu.com/questions/562906/deploy-openstack-dashboard-and-cinder-with-juju-using-lxc
<d4rkn3t> anyone can help me to resolve that?
#juju 2015-12-21
<marcoceppi> :q
<Icey> how would I go about bootstrapping an LXC environment on a remote node? ie: I can ssh to a remote machine and I want to bootstrap juju with LXC on that machine
<jrwren> Icey: like using the local provider?
<Icey> exactly, but on a remote host (I suppose I can ssh and use local there but I'd rather not have to move all the local dev stuff over)
<Icey> jrwren ^^
<jrwren> Sometime soon there will be an lxd-provider and it will do what you want very trivially. Right now, I think there is no good answer other than use latest beta release and try lxd-provider.
<jrwren> Icey: and I'm not sure if lxd-provider is in latest beta. Might need 1.26-alpha release.
<Icey> fun -_-
<Icey> may just use manual and --to=lxc
<Icey> but can't bootstrap to an lxc container that way methinks
<jrwren> you could do it all manual. manual provider don't know or care that something is lxc.
<Icey> yea
<jrwren> Icey: manual opens up all kinds of crazy situations :)
<Icey> oh yeah, and it's buggy as hell ;-)
<Icey> coworker and I were using it and discovered how badly most charms clean up after themselves, leaving trash all over the place
<Icey> and the leftovers are often files the charm uses to know what's been completed
<jrwren> most charms don't cleanup after themselves at all.
<Icey> nope :-P
<tvansteenburgh1> rick_h_: was the idea of bundle inheritance phased out with v4?
<tvansteenburgh> cc anyone who happens to know
<jrwren> tvansteenburgh: iirc yes. there were very few bundles in store which used it.
<tvansteenburgh> jrwren: thanks
<bdx> wq
<Prabakaran> Hello Team, I am writing reactive decorated pattern and i am facing a scenario wherein i have to install some tools as a pre-requisites and i want tat particular LOC to be executed only once. So i have written something like that using @hook pattern http://paste.ubuntu.com/14129704/ while testing unfortunately it is failing. could someone please help me to resolve this or suggest me some alternative method?
<tvansteenburgh> Prabakaran: "it is failing"... can you please be more specific?
<rick_h_> tvansteenburgh: yes bundle inheritqnce was moved to the 'new format' work that will turn more intonbundle composition
<rick_h_> tvansteenburgh: as figuring out what bundle you mean from an inheritance list in a file caused issues.
<tvansteenburgh> rick_h_: thanks
<bdx> hey whats up guys? Is there a best practice for the keeping of secrets other than plain text in the .yaml config files?
<marcoceppi> bdx: what kind of secrets?
<bdx> marcoceppi: openstack un/pw primarily
<marcoceppi> bdx: if you want to avoid putting it in config.yaml. y ou could make it an action
<marcoceppi> but actions exist as one off admin tasks and aren't persisted data in the model
<marcoceppi> (so if you wanted to export w/t pwd and username, you couldn't)
<bdx> marcoceppi: could you elaborate on what the action is?
<bdx> or link me :-)
<marcoceppi> bdx: https://jujucharms.com/docs/stable/authors-charm-actions
<bdx> marcoceppi: oh...I understand those type of actions exist,bu how do they relate to the juju-client config on a per user basis?
<bdx> marcoceppi: are you implying to write a wrapper of sorts ?
<marcoceppi> bdx: they don't, you could just make an action that takes the user/password to set it
<bdx> marcoceppi: I think I see what you are saying... deploy juju-client as a charm on a peruser basis ?
<marcoceppi> bdx: no, well, maybe
<marcoceppi> I need more context
<marcoceppi> what are you trying to do?
<bdx> marcoceppi: I have 10 devs, each with his/her own openstack username/password, I am trying to share juju environments amongst us all, but am catching flack bc bad practice of plaintext passwords in the env.yaml files....
<bdx> marcoceppi: from  what you said about the action.... "juju deploy juju-client, juju action do juju-client/0 add-juju-user-openstack-user --params pw=somepassword un=someuser"
<bdx> marcoceppi: I just found the accesskey and secret key parms for openstack provider.....I think using those should be slightly more diligent. Do you think so?
<bdx> marcoceppi: nm^^
#juju 2015-12-22
<marcoceppi> bdx: okay, so this is for getting users to connect to a juju environment
<marcoceppi> not like setting them in a charm
<marcoceppi> bdx: you could just gpg encrypt the environment.yaml files and ship them to users ;)
<bdx> marcoceppi: so yea...what I decided on for the time being was to extract the secrets from environments.yaml and in environments/<juju-envN>.jenv and add them to our hiera secrets (how we puppet secrets using gpg), then add the different juju environments.jenvs and environment.yaml as templates that get the secrets from hiera ....these will get puppeted into each users ~/.juju
<marcoceppi> sounds good
<marcoceppi> bdx: the way user credentials are managed in juju 2.0 should help this a bit. I think we'll talk more about it at the Summit if you're interested
<bdx> marcoceppi: haha...if I'm interested.... I can't wait man!
<marcoceppi> bdx: I think you'
<marcoceppi> re going to like what we're cooking up for 2.0!
<rick_h_> marcoceppi: bdx juat got off the phone with the folks doong that work
<bdx> marcoceppi: I'm pumped for 2.0 and I don't even know any details :-)
<rick_h_> marcoceppi: bdx we'll support both externalnauth files and per user juju credentials that'll fix this up for 16.04
<marcoceppi> rick_h_: awesome! we should have a "juju 2.0 features" talk at the Summit
<rick_h_> sharing a model won't need anything but a one liner with a one time password to share out
<marcoceppi> I know I'm excited about it and a lot of us are looking forward to it
<rick_h_> marcoceppi: definitely
<rick_h_> bdx: so sorry to hear the problem you're having but also happy it's something we care a lot about fixing and a team is doing right niw
<rick_h_> now
<bdx> rick_h_: very exciting! .... I want feature set 2.0 NOW!
<bdx> :-)
<marcoceppi> bdx: there's a 1.26-alpha3 out now, and a 2.0-alpha1 coming out in a few weeks, check the list for details
<bdx> always
<marcoceppi> (1.26-alpha3 is basically 2.0-alpha0)
<rick_h_> bdx: we'll have bit in the 2.0 alphas starting after the new year so keep an eyenout and give things a try
<rick_h_> bdx: feedback isnalways great to have early and often
<bdx> I've started the DHC conversion ....converted the staging version of 1 of 6 of our web applications to be juju deployed.... http://paste.ubuntu.com/14133640/
<marcoceppi> bdx: epic
<bdx> now I just need to figure out the fine details of how I will be sharing it throught our environment between devs and whatnot
<bdx> getting it dialed
<bdx> rick_h_: ^^I'm your man
<marcoceppi> bdx: let us know if we can help with access stuff. fwiw, there is some early user control stuff in 1.25 that might help `juju help user`
<marcoceppi> at least, I think that's in 1.25
<marcoceppi> but 2.0 will make it stupid simple to have users connect to an environment
<bdx> uggggh .... 2.0 is dropping alongside xenial?
<bdx> marcoceppi, rick_h_: 2.0-alpha1 will have support for externalnauth files and per user juju credentials ?
 * marcoceppi chceks his crystal ball
 * marcoceppi has no idea
<bdx> haha no worries
<bdx> I'll be keeping an eye out
<bdx> very exciting none the less
<marcoceppi> bdx: I think alexisb or rick_h_ were going to publish a roadmap to the list, I think there's still some finalizations being made as to what the plan will be between now and April
<marcoceppi> bdx: and yes, the plan is to have Juju 2.0 in Xenial and then backported to trusty
<bdx> Thats great!
<bdx> I have 2 lxd stacks in the testlab running on wily atm
<marcoceppi> bdx: awesome!
<marcoceppi> I just did my first lxd deploy
<rick_h_> bdx: probably not that early. The work is just starting and the first work is some stuff around providing ootb cloud definitions
<bdx> rick_h_: ok, I'll be looking out!
<rick_h_> bdx: the goal is to split the cloud definitions/files from the user credentials from the actual juju user
<rick_h_> bdx: e.g. if I bootstrap and share with you then you don't need anything to do with the cloud or how to connect to it, juju knows that
<rick_h_> bdx: you just need to know how to auth to juju itself ans ask it to do things
<rick_h_> bdx: so the work will start on the cloud end and the sharing part will be later on top of that
<bdx> rick_h_: that makes total sense.... considering what I just went through sorting the secrets, and determining which ones are pertinent to the user, and which to the environment.... that seems like a grand solution
<rick_h_> bdx: glad to hear it
<bdx> rick_h_, marcoceppi: thanks for the great info! I'll be in touch!
<blahdeblah> Someone was talking in here (I think) a while back about bootstrapping into LXC/LXD containers on MAAS-deployed nodes.  Can that person or persons ping me when they're around?
<dweaver`> I'm doing an upgrade test of juju charms and openstack today, is there any documentation on the best ordering for the upgrades?
<Walex2> dweaver`: wish you a lot, a lot of luck
<dweaver`> Walex2, Yeah, thanks for that ;)
<Bofu2U> +1
<Bofu2U> everything i've seen just says to "update the release name in the charm" :|
<Bofu2U> dweaver`: if you don't mind me asking, you using network bonds?
<dweaver`> Bofu2U, no, relatively simple openstack deployment on about  6 machines, using 3 networks, but dedicated NICs (manually configured outside of MAAS and Juju).
<Bofu2U> ah ok
<Bofu2U> yeah I'm trying to get my interfaces file to work but having some trouble because of tagged/untagged on bridges through a bond
<dweaver`> Just interested if anyone has a service upgrade ordering, I've seen some articles, but with Juju charms the process is slightly different.
<dweaver`> I'm going to try: Rabbit, Mysql, Keystone, Glance, Cinder, Neutron-Api, Neutron-gateway, Nova-C-C, Nova-compute, ceilometer, heat.  Anyone disagree or know any better order, do let me know, otherwise, I'll probably publish the results at some point.
<marcoceppi> dweaver`: that's as good an order as any
<jam> jog_: ping?
<dweaver`> marcoceppi, Thanks Marco, We're testing that order now. Upgrade is going OK, with several bugs in non-openstack charms, such as Mysql, Mongodb and Ceph, only 1 bug so far with the openstack charms, minor bug in neutron-api.  I'll submit all the bugs when we're done.
<Walex2> dweaver`: at our site we have found that OpenStack is amazingly buggy, and Juju is slightly better. So I wish you a lot of luck with OpenStack :-)
<marcoceppi> dweaver`: I just started rewriting the mongodb charm for xenial, what problems did you run into?
<dweaver`> marcoceppi, When changing the source to the next cloud archive it did not update the apt sources file, hence there was no upgrade.
<Mmike> dweaver`: which mongodb version were you expecting to get from cloud archive?
<dweaver`> marcoceppi, then there seems to be possibly another issue, which I would have to confirm, that when packages are updated there is an "apt-get install PACKAGE" which installs the latest package version, but only that package version, I don't think this mattered with mongodb, but it did with mysql as it just updated the mysql-server metapackage and not the mysql-server-5.5 package.
<marcoceppi> dweaver`: ah, yeah
<marcoceppi> dweaver`: the MySQL charm is next on my charms to rewrite
<dweaver`> Mmike, we were using trusty juno cloud archive and upgrading to kilo cloud archive.  The mongodb version we ended up with was 1:2.4.9-1ubuntu2.
<dweaver`> not sure if the version actually changed
<dweaver`> So, is mongodb in the cloud archive?
<dweaver`> Well, clearly not, now I check, which makes MongoDB outside the updates of the cloud archive and the setting "source" in the charm is misleading.  However, changing the source from juno to kilo cloud archive was not honoured.  And I saw similar behaviour with the ceph charm too, so not sure until I can isolate the logs if these are related or not.
<alias_> Should juju 1.24.7 be able to connect to a vsphere environment? I following the manual and don't succeed? Can someone lend me a hand?
<alias_> When bootstrapping I currently receive the following error: "failed to create new client: Post https://myuser:mypassword@172.20.13.140/sdk: dial tcp: unknown port tcp/Hv"
<alias_> I'm just following juju docs, so what am I missing here?
<marcoceppi> alias_: not sure, but could it be you need to include the port for your vSphere API server?
<alias_> marcoceppi: It's just 443 but I'll give it a shot
#juju 2015-12-23
<blahdeblah> FourDollars: ping - please join #canonical-sysadmin
<pindonga> hi... I have a unit with a subordinate that is in 'agent-state: down'
<pindonga> how can I recover from this? I want the agent to be back in state: started
<apuimedo_> pindonga: destroying the relation and adding it again?
<pindonga> apuimedo, thx for your reply... found the answer already
<pindonga> I needed to restart the jujud-* services on the unit
<apuimedo_> ok
<apuimedo_> ;-)
<apuimedo_> gnuoy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14163687/
<apuimedo_> ever encountered that with the openstack provider?
<apuimedo_> I wonder if it is due to only the internal urls being available
<apuimedo_> for nova, neutron, etc
<apuimedo_> but it did create the VM, so I wonder why it can't access it then
#juju 2015-12-24
<bdx> anyone around today?
<alexisb> bdx, not many
#juju 2015-12-27
<suchvenu> Hi
<suchvenu> I have committed some changes in README in trusty branch. But my changes are not getting reflected in README in charm store
<suchvenu> I have observed before that in few hours it gets reflected.
<suchvenu> Is there any issue  now ?
#juju 2016-12-26
<gennadiy> hi everybody, i have openstack which are deployed over maas (2.0) with juju 2.0. so i want to expose keystone service. does it make sense to run juju expose for maas?
<gennadiy> how to specify which network are "public"?
#juju 2016-12-27
<BlackDex> Hello there. I'm using juju 2.0 and i have multiple subnets which i need to be avaialble on the systems
<BlackDex> one is 10.42.10.0/24, 172.18.200.0/23, 172.18.202.0/23 and 172.18.204.0/23 . The 10.42 is the storage subnet the 172.18 is the admin, internal and public network.
<BlackDex> When i deploy for instance ubuntu, or any other system, juju selects the 10.42 network to be it's main network, but i want it to be the 175.18.202.0/23.
<BlackDex> Because the juju bootstrap node and the juju client can't access the storage 10.42 network
<BlackDex> How can i force juju to brige a different network for it's own usage on all deployed unit's?
<BlackDex> Now it looks like it's sorting the IP's and using the 10.42 because it come's first in the row
<bdx> are zesty images available in simplestreams under a release tag?
#juju 2016-12-28
<bdx> elasticsearch 5.0 does not work on lxd :-(
<bdx> https://github.com/lxc/lxd/issues/2004
<bdx> im hitting that ^
<bdx> when trying to tell specify an interface for elasticsearch to listen on in the elasticsearch.yml
<bdx> or an ip ...
<bdx> it just spams syslog with http://paste.ubuntu.com/23700642/
<bdx> it will start, and listen on localhost just fine, but the moment you try and specify and ip or device other than what elasticsearch uses by default it fails to start
<bdx> systemd[1]: Failed to reset devices.list on /system.slice/elasticsearch.service: Operation not permitted
<rick_h> bdx: guessing it's something with the apparmor profile
<rick_h> bdx: curious if it works in an unpriviledged lxd
<rick_h> bdx: and if so what it'd take to get it to work ootb in lxd profiles
#juju 2016-12-29
<BlackDex> How can i force juju to use a specific interface as it's juju bridge?
<bryanruiz> ok.. im completely new to this..  just figured out to juju ssh but now im trying to understand how to ssh to my openstack instance..  not even sure if this is the right channel to ask
<bryanruiz> do i need to "juju ssh" into my controller and then ssh from there?
#juju 2016-12-31
<stormmore> how stable is juju 2.1? or is it better to stick with 2.0 for now?
<stormmore> btw the more I ready up on 2.0 the more impressed I am with the progress since I started talking about Juju to a couple of companies
<rick_h> stormmore: there's a couple of changes still coming in 2.1. We plan to have RC1 out next week
<rick_h> stormmore: and good to hear on the feeling of progress.
<stormmore> the only thing I am trying to work out is more of a maas issue than juju... want to have multiple maas regions under the same juju cloud
#juju 2017-01-01
<stormmore> happy new year to all the workaholics ;-)
<rick_h> stormmore: so you can have multiple regions in a single juju controller
<rick_h> stormmore: but each model needs to be in a specific region
<rick_h> stormmore: but when you run add-model you can specify a different region
<stormmore> rick_h: I get that, I am just thinking from a single management interface
<stormmore> rick_h: like aws zones
<rick_h> stormmore: I see, yea not sure. I've not used multiple regions in MAAS
<stormmore> looking to save having to setup "new" clouds each time I setup a new data center location
#juju 2017-12-27
<valla> Hi, I've got a openstack lxd setup installed using conujure-up. All seems to be working however I would like to create and connect a bridge to a physical interface on the server so that my instances can access a local LAN without NAT, I assume its possible but I have not been able to solve it... any pointers?
#juju 2017-12-28
<hbogert> I'm probably misunderstanding `juju migrate` because I don't understand how this would work for storage that the model depends on. Is model migration only for stateless applications?
<rick_h> hbogert: so the running workloads don't migrate
<rick_h> hbogert: it's just the controller server moving control/tracking/communication to a new controller server
<rick_h> hbogert: the running applications don't change at all. The agents running on those machines are updated to start talking to the new controller as its master and commander of all things
<EdS> hey hey Juju folks :)
<EdS> I have a failed machine - what's the best way to replace it now I've fixed the problem? The hdd has been replaced but all other hardware was fine. This is in MAAS...
<EdS> do I need to juju remove-machine then add-machine?
<hbogert> EdS: just learning myself, but unless removing the applications or their units first is not a option in your case, then yes,  remove-machine should work for you
<EdS> hbogert: I have just managed this. The ironic thing is the wiki containing my notes was inaccessible because of the problem! *headdesk*
<EdS> I had to "juju remove-unit <affected unit>" then "juju add machine" to get MAAS to deploy a fresh machine to replace it, then "juju add-unit <unit>" to get back the missing services.
<EdS> not too painful, but painful when one's own docs are torn from the hand ;)
<hbogert> ahh yes, well I have similar sins in my setup 8)
<EdS> yeah - I think that sort of thing is common. Good night all - may your disks spin smoothly ;)
<hbogert> I wish to migrate a single juju charm application, i.e., easyrsa, to another node. It's currently deployed on through MAAS, how would I approach this?
#juju 2017-12-29
<hbogert_> Sorry if this was answered yesterday, but I cant find archives for this channel/room. Question was as follows: What options do I have if wish to move a easyrsa application, which is currently deployed on a MAAS node, to another node
#juju 2019-12-24
<pepperhead> Yo JuJu!
<pepperhead> Just saw a youtube video showing a juju charm install of kubernetes, into LXC container? Without MAAS?
<pepperhead> Would the result run faster than a kubespray deploy to three VM's?
<pepperhead> I was BLOWN AWAY! LOVED the status and other features.
<pepperhead> Kudos to those working on the project!
